# Painting Aluminum Stakes



## Dave in Mpls (Apr 26, 2004)

I will be running 24" 3/16" aluminum stakes on my windsocks this year, and am curious what the thoughts are in regard to painting them. Is it necessary? Assuming it is, a couple questions:

I plan on wiping them down with paint thinner before painting. Should primer be applied before painting? I'm planning on using Krylon paint.

I have both snow and blue (canada) socks. My plan for the snows is to paint the top 1/3ish flat white and the bottom tan/brown (unless someone can convince me otherwise). Not quite sure how to paint the ones to be used with the blues. Same as snows? All tan/brown? Top 1/3 grey?

Help a guy out!! Thanks!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Dave,
Do the aluminum stakes have any shine? I have never seen aluminum ones. I think you could get away with just painting the top two thirds of the stakes. Or just put a little white on the snows and brown on the blues towards the top. Unless they shine I don't think you will have any problems with birds flaring from them. Is there any way you could just dip them in paint and hang them? What kind of paint are you going to use? I guess I've asked more questions then I have answered.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Dave

The aluminum stakes I have don't have any shine to speak of. I've heard of many guys just letting them buck with no paint and seem to have no problems of birds flaring.

A little paint never does hurt though.. I'm thinking of not paint mine as I have plenty of socks that need to be painted.. :shake:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I wouldnt paint them either.
MNDiver, how many sock you running this spring?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Alum oxidizes, I don't even bother with it, the birds are mainly looking down from above there is very little to paint. If it is all shiny then maybe paint them. I have not painted the 350 socks with looped ends that I use.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

GB3,

Only 360 Socks and 2 DZ Floaters, small spread but have to start somewhere I guess.

Hopefully hunting some with MNGOOSER's crew they have 400 socks and some floaters too.

How about U guys?? Add anymore gear??

Can't wait till March!!!

:beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Adding another 300 socks right now, who knows I might make another 100 before it is all said and done. How much did you pay for your alum? 
I cant wait either until spring!!


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

If you are going to paint the stakes I would use an exterior oil based primer like XIM primer. This stuff comes in spray cans or you can buy it by the can. It is a flat gray/white and won't come off any metal very easily. I wouldn't put any paint over it just leave em primed. But if they aren't shinny I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## kody (Jun 27, 2003)

You can buy camo tan, KRylon paint in quart form at most Walmarts. Take a 2 inch diameter of PVC pipe and cap one end. Pour the paint into the PVC pipe and drop in about 20 stakes at a time. Pull them out and let dry. It goes real fast and you will save your lungs from all the spray paint.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey can you buy the brown camo paint in cans too gallon size??? Can't get it here in Canada I called Krylon no shipments to canada in the last 6 months if someone can get back to me on that great thanks


----------

